# P220R, Is this a double stack mag?



## mattnole17 (May 17, 2009)

I like the size of the P220. But I want more capacity in .45 ACP that the 8+1. Is the P220R a double stack? Is there another model roughly the same size that has hi cap mags?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The 220R is a standard capacity 220 with an accessory rail.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P220 is a single stack configuration. SiG is currently without a double stack option in .45. Rumors go both ways as to whether or not they'll join the fray of models being offered in this configuration but nothing "official" has been released.

Kind of weakens the position of those advocating the bigger caliber in the "Great Caliber Debate" though......doesn't it?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> The P220 is a single stack configuration. SiG is currently without a double stack option in .45. Rumors go both ways as to whether or not they'll join the fray of models being offered in this configuration but nothing "official" has been released.
> 
> Kind of weakens the position of those advocating the bigger caliber in the "Great Caliber Debate" though......doesn't it?


The P220 is singlestack. The P250 should be doublestack according to Sig's website, although I have to admit I have not seen one yet.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

if your looking for a doublestack 45 get a para


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've not ever seen a P250 in .45. I have seen and fired them in 9mm and .40 and the .40 appears to have a slightly thinner "offset" stacking compared to the other .40 offerings by SiG. I imagine that the .45 configuration would be similar as designing it to be a scaled double stack like a 9mm offering would make the grip too bulky for most shooters. Not to mention negating it's ability to fit into the modular frame designed to work with all offered calibers.

I have only read 2nd or 3rd hand accounts of a P250 in .45. The SIG website shows it as an available caliber option in the P250, just haven't come across one 1st hand or known anyone who has one. I stand corrected if it is even a pseudo-double stack.


----------

